# Hi im new from South Africa



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Why hello there Saddlebred Girl. I too am a saddlebred girl. Welcome.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

*thanks*

 thanks i look forward to meeting new people who love saddlebreds here


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, what part of South America are you from? I am doing a school report on traveling to Bogota.


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

*hi*

 hi i am not from South America i am from South Africa.but if you make a post that you are doing a project about South America i am sure that you will find the right people to help you.i hope you have loads of fun with your project.have a great day


----------

